

Mulve: super fast music discovery and no P2P in sight - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/mulve-super-fast-music-discovery-and-no-p2p-in-sight-20100923/

======
mgw
The software is downloading music from vKontakte (a russian Facebook clone)
and maybe does some more indexing because it can display the bitrate of the
songs. vKontakte has all the music, because they provide a music locker
service to their users.

------
judofyr
Ten steps backwards? How is this any different from just hosting a website
with tons of mp3 files?

------
espadagroup
It's cool, but the title is misleading, it's not really music discovery, just
search and download.

------
flipbrad
Mulve: a RIAA lobbyist's wet dream, and a Spotify killer. Wonderful. Was the
current piracy regime so badly broken that this needed to happen? The Anti-
Counterfeiting Trade Agreement (ACTA), the Gallo report, the UK's Digital
Economy Act, and in particular, the Combating Online Infringement and
Counterfeits Act, will all a) seem completely warranted, and yet b) will make
even moderates presently optimistic about Spotify making copyright enforcement
hardening unncecessary, despair c) finally, the awful copyright policy we've
seen pushed in 2010 (see above) will seem inadequate to all, and even harsher
measures will be necessary. Throw the safe harbour / intermediary immunity out
the window, allow wanton monitoring, consider making wilful downloading of
infringing content illegal, bring back DRM, etc... Three strikes? Let's make
it two.

And if mulve had never come along? people would just learn how to conduct
their business online with greater discretion. Privacy, anonymity, encryption,
closed communities, being selective about which computers you let your PC
connect to - hardly a bad schooling?

If it ain't badly broke, don't fix it.

------
dustingetz
Yikes! This is quite illegal in the US.

------
rfugger
They are taking paypal donations, which means the authorities can discover who
they are and punish them.

------
GavinB
Sounds like this may be just a client server of the same concept as BeeMP3,
MP3hunting, etc. Someone is posting the music to various filehosting sites and
the Mulve Client downloads them.

------
patrickgzill
Unfortunately my first thought was of a Seinfeld episode where the woman's
name is Delores...

